# Battery/wading question!!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes I'm not in the mood to rig/haul/clean the boat. Looking for a quick, easy way to do a little wading. I can use one of the lights off the boat (100W). I'm looking for a small, light batt. to put in a backpack? I've had a little tow behind (net boat) before, which was pretty cool, as I could carry a full sized 12V and a cooler, but thinking smaller setup this time. I'm thinking a sealed/gel type would be best (no acid spills...make sense?)???? Any advice appreciated, including size! I'm guessing I'll wade 2 hours MAX. 
Not looking for something mega expensive, as I probably won't be doing it real often. Lastly, how do you stow your fish (stringer, bag, etc.)? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rig*

I use our kayak to tote gear, battery, and whatnot.
Plus if you want to go somewhere quick you can hop on the back and paddle.
Works pretty well, long as you remember to take a life jacket and a stern light so the po-po doesn't bust you.



Flounderpounder said:


> Sometimes I'm not in the mood to rig/haul/clean the boat. Looking for a quick, easy way to do a little wading. I can use one of the lights off the boat (100W). I'm looking for a small, light batt. to put in a backpack? I've had a little tow behind (net boat) before, which was pretty cool, as I could carry a full sized 12V and a cooler, but thinking smaller setup this time. I'm thinking a sealed/gel type would be best (no acid spills...make sense?)???? Any advice appreciated, including size! I'm guessing I'll wade 2 hours MAX.
> Not looking for something mega expensive, as I probably won't be doing it real often. Lastly, how do you stow your fish (stringer, bag, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the guys on here makes a cool rig cauled the Mule. Aluminum float made just for floundering. Has light hook ups and can carry battery and tackle/cooler. Search for Mule.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenton said:


> One of the guys on here makes a cool rig cauled the Mule. Aluminum float made just for floundering. Has light hook ups and can carry battery and tackle/cooler. Search for Mule.


Yep, Chris's "mule" is VERY cool. After seeing his, I named my net boat the gigging "ass" LOL. BUT, like I said, looking for a LIGHT easy 1 man rig, as well as inexpensive, as I have a pretty nice 18' boat rigged for gigging. Looking for advice on backpackable batts (like the title and OP says). Thanks!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I hear the AMG wheel chair batteries work well High amp hour for the size (UB12350) Size U1 35 amp hour should last 4 hrs !!!!! still weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'm thinking a sealed/gel type





> I hear the AMG wheel chair batteries work well


That would be AGM [Advanced Glass Mat] batteries. 
A AGM is not a gel battery, however it is a sealed battery and could be mounted on it's side or upside down.

I Just saw some yesterday at Vanoyes Tires @ the circle. They were made by Interstate Batteries and had a funky Cloth type strap system around them. Rudy said they were about $100.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! 25lbs sounds like a lot! I'm guessing the average trip might be an hour or so. Right now I'm leaning toward a sealed 18AH (maybe 2 hours max?) made by Power-sonic. Weight about 12.6lbs. Prices range $40-55 or so. Make sense?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

What kind of 100 watt light off your boat are you going to use, because different lights draw a different amount of amps. like Incandescent , Halogen


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> What kind of 100 watt light off your boat are you going to use, because different lights draw a different amount of amps. like Incandescent , Halogen


Well I'm no physics professor, but I believe "watts is watts".???? Light is an AquaStar 100W halogen.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Watts are watts but different bulbs draw different amps for EXample An Incandesent 100 watt bulb should pull (100watts divided by 12 volts = 8.3333333 amps but then an Aquastar Halogen pulls 8 amps (thats what their web site says ) theres a little difference in amps, A GE Halogen 50 watt sealed bulb that I use pulls 3.3 amps but a incandesent 50 watt pulls 4.1666666 amps ) , so your 100watt Aquastar bulb and a 18 AH battery (18 AH divided by 8 amps = 2.25 2 Hours and 25.min I also found that the first couple of times I used my batterys they diddent last as long but each time I used them and recharged them they got where there sopost to be (maybe 3 trips) . You may already know this info if not I hope it helps


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The best I can remember.....cause it's been a long time ago since I ran 12V lighting. was that the Binkman *Starfires drew 3.3amps.
*


----------

